
Coronavirus (Covid-19) Dashboard with Forecast Feature - stfurkan
https://pancovid19.com
======
stfurkan
#Features

\- Shows total confirmed, recovered and death COVID-19 cases by country

\- Shows daily statistics for every country

\- Shows forecasts using ARIMA model

\- Compares up to 4 countries

\- Total data for all countries and daily data for every country can be
exported as CSV

\- Charts

\- Map

\- Supports Turkish and English languages (based on browser language)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/stfurkan/pancovid19](https://github.com/stfurkan/pancovid19)

